

Ask HN: Summer readings? - Anon84

1. What will you be reading this summer?<p>2. What have you always wanted to read and have never gotten around to?<p>3. What do you think every hacker/programmer should read?
======
revertts
I've been reading _Cryptonomicon_ (Stephenson), _Code Complete 2_ (McConnel),
and _Algorithms: A Functional Programming Approach_ (Rabhi, Lapalme). Those
first two are well-known and commonly recommended; the last one I just
happened upon recently, and have really enjoyed it. It's the first
algorithms/data structures text that I've seen targeting functional languages.

I've been meaning to read _Godel, Escher, Bach_ (Hofstadter) for awhile now,
but I'm not sure if/when I'll get around to it. Next on my list are some
introductory number theory texts.

------
xel02
Working through Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs, as well as
some books on Statistics and Machine Learning.

------
brianto2010
Currently, _Code Complete 2_ by McConnell. I'm in chapter 5 right now. Also,
_Dead Reckoning: Calculating Without Instruments_ by Doerfler. It's extremely
difficult for me to follow, so I'm still in the first chapter.

Sometime in the future, I might read _Essential Java_ and _Unit Testing in
Java: How Tests Drive the Code_.

------
jacquesm
3) The Soul of a new Machine, Tracy Kidder.

3) Neal Stephensons wired article on laying fibre optic cable across the
globe: <http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/4.12/ffglass_pr.html>

------
leif
1\. Candide

2\. The last few chapters of GEB

3\. Regardless of whether you're a programmer, anything by Carl Sagan. The
Demon-Haunted World and Dragons of Eden are my favorites.

------
rodrigo
1\. GEB 2\. GEB 3\. GEB

------
pasbesoin
Robert Pirsig's follow-up to "Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance", that
being "Lila". I started it some years ago but didn't get too far. However, his
addressing the concept of quality, plus the impression Zen had on me, leave me
feeling I really should give it another go. And I just turned up my paperback
copy the other week.

It's been quite a number of years, and memory fades somewhat, but for me, Zen
was one of the most profound reads of my life. I just checked the Wikipedia
page for Pirsig, which states (somewhat unclearly, with regard to what "Board"
is being described):

 _Pirsig's publisher's recommendation to his Board ended with "This book is
brilliant beyond belief, it is probably a work of genius, and will, I'll
wager, attain classic stature."_

That was certainly my impression. I should revisit Zen, as well.
Unfortunately, my old copy -- full of my scribbled notes -- was I believe lost
to water damage.

